# tattoos-welten.de von Go Web Ltd



## vince90 (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe mich Mitte letzten Jahres bei "www.tattoos-welten.de" angemeldet, blöd ne? Dann habe ich bemerkt (ca.2min später),  dass die Anmedlung gleich eienm Vertragsschluss kommt ud dieser einer Zahlung von 59,95€ gleichkommt.
Ich hab dann in den AGB  nachgelesen, da stand was von wegen 2-wöchiger Widerrufsfrist, der Widerruf kann formlos per E-Mail oder Brief erfolgen -> sofort per mail widerrufen (leider mit "ich habe mich bei ihnen angemeldet, will das aber widerrufen" ; womit sie einen Beweis für meine Anmeldung haben ).
Ich dachte damit wäre die Sache erledigt, falsch gedacht.
Ende Dezember letzten Jahres (09) habe ich dann die "angeblich" 2. Mahnung bekommen (für mich die erste?!), da warens dann schon rund 65€ und jetzt im Februar habe ich dann von "RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement" eine Aufforderung zur Zahlung von 103,95€ bekommen.
Bis jetzt habe ich nicht mit den[ edit]  kommmuniziert - abgesehen von meiner Wiederrufsmail - soll das so bleiben?
Ansonsten, wie schätzt ihr die rechtliche Lage ein bzw. wie soll ich mich denen gegenüber weiter verhalten?
Danke,
Vincent


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: tattoos-welten.de von Go Web Ltd*

Das lesen.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Auch die Verbraucherzentrale sagt:
InternetText


> Die Behauptungen der Firmen und die rechtlichen Ausführungen sind falsch und irreführend.
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!



Wer ein Widerspruchsschreiben schickt, kriegt auch nicht weniger von den dämlichen Mahnungen. Manchmal sogar noch 1 oder 2 mehr.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]

Wie man den Betreibern das Handwerk legen kann:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------

